# New episode of Composers Roundtable! (3)



## secondtiersound (Jun 16, 2021)

Don't forget to check out the latest episode of the Composers Roundtable LIVE Today (Wednesday), at 8PM CEST

Come and hang out with us, participate in the chat if you wish.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jun 16, 2021)

Among other things, we're going to talk about the ways music software companies rev up our GAS and manipulate us into buying more and more of their stuff. 

I realize that nobody on VIC has any opinions on this, but if you happen to watch, please join in and write your comments so we can respond.


----------

